# VLAN 802.1q & gateways

## Exaile

Здравствуйте. У нас используется везде Gentoo на серверах и есть один очень древний сервер. На сервере не работает emerge, сломан gcc, в общём всё что можно поломано, он просто роутит. Я поднял свежую ОС на новом железе и начал переносить конфиги.

```
Linux dhcp 2.6.26-hardened-r9 #4 SMP Wed Feb 25 14:08:29 MSK 2009 i686 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X3360 @ 2.83GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

На сервере крутиться isc-dhcp + IP интерфейсы такого вида:

```
11: vlan5@eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc noqueue

    link/ether 00:fd:11:23:eс:12 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 10.10.5.253/24 brd 10.10.5.255 scope global vlan5

    inet 10.11.5.254/24 brd 10.11.5.255 scope global vlan5

    inet 10.230.5.253/24 brd 10.230.5.255 scope global vlan5
```

Задействован только один eth0 куда сводиться пачка VLAN, дальше через conf.d/net поднимаются сабинтерфейсы с IP.

Настройки conf.d/net на старом сервере:

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules=( "iproute2" )

dns_domain="host.net"

dns_servers="8.8.8.8"

config_eth0=( "10.200.200.200/24 brd 10.200.200.255" )

vlans_eth0="4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31 32 33 34 35 36 37 38 39 40 41 42 43 44 45 46 47 48 49 50 51 52 53 54 55 56 57 58 59 60 61 62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 70 71 72 73 74 75 76 77 78 79 80 81 82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89 90 91 92 93 94 95 96 97 98 99 100 101 102 103 104 105 106 107 108 109 110 111 112 113 114 115 116 117 118 119 120 121 122 123 124 125 126 127 128 129 130 131 132 133 134 135 136 137 138 139 140 141 142 143 144 145 146 147 148 149 150 151 152 153 154 155 156 157 158 159 160 161 162 163 164 165 166 167 168 169 170 171 172 173 174 175 176 177 178 179 180 181 182 183 184 185 186 187 188 189 190 191 192 193 194 195 196 197 198 199 200 201 202 203 204 205 206 207 208 209 210 211 212 213 214 215 216 217 218 219 220 221 222 223 224 225 226 227 228 229 230 231 232 233 234 235 236 237 238 239 240 241 242 243 244 245 246 247 248 249 250 251 252 900"

vconfig_eth0=( "set_name_type VLAN_PLUS_VID_NO_PAD" )

config_vlan900=(

        "x.x.x.x/22"

        "x.x.x.x/22"

)

routes_vlan900=(

        "default via x.x.x.x"

)

config_vlan5=("10.10.5.253/24" "10.11.5.254/24" "10.230.5.253/24")

config_vlan6=("10.10.6.253/24" "10.11.6.254/24" "10.230.6.253/24")

config_vlan7=("10.10.7.253/24" "10.11.7.254/24" "10.230.7.253/24")

config_vlan8=("10.10.8.253/24" "10.11.8.254/24" "10.230.8.253/24")

config_vlan9=("10.10.9.253/24" "10.11.9.254/24" "10.230.9.253/24")

config_vlan10=("10.10.10.253/24" "10.11.10.254/24" "10.230.10.253/24")

-----------------------------

-----------------------------

-----------------------------

```

Новый сервер:

```
Linux dhcp 4.4.6-gentoo #5 SMP Fri Jun 10 19:31:26 MSK 2016 x86_64 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU L5520 @ 2.27GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Конфиг ядра: http://pastebin.com/F9wGAiZC

Настройки conf.d/net:

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules="iproute2"

dns_domain="host.net"

dns_servers="8.8.8.8"

config_eth0="10.200.200.200/24 brd 10.200.200.255"

vlans_eth0="10 5 800"

config_eth0_800="x.x.x.x/22 x.x.x.x/22"

routes_eth0_800="default via x.x.x.x"

config_eth0_10="10.10.10.253/24 10.11.10.254/24 10.230.10.253/24"

config_eth0_5="10.10.5.253/24 10.11.5.254/24 10.230.5.253/24"

```

Пояснения: VLAN 800 - выход в мир от аплинка. на eth0 - 10.200.200.200/24 обычная локалка внутри сети, остальные VLAN так же обычная локалка. 

Сама проблема заключается, в том, что на новом сервере я не могу достучаться до 10.200.200.200, до внешних адресов на eth0_800, до eth_0_5. трафик не ходит, вижу только 10.10.10.253/24 10.11.10.254/24.

----------

